# New Truck!!!



## deerkiller423 (Jun 28, 2010)

2002 f150 9 inch fabtech lift, 38 inch toyos.


----------



## pnome (Jun 28, 2010)

Awesome!!


----------



## Mud Minnow (Jun 28, 2010)

Im a Chevy man myself, but that is one sweet ride!!


----------



## david w. (Jun 28, 2010)

Looking good.Now all you need is a tool box on the back.


----------



## ABAChunter (Jun 28, 2010)

good looking truck! just needs a gon decal


----------



## bassfishga (Jun 28, 2010)

Awesome, you just made the owner of the nearest gas station smile.


----------



## HighCotton (Jun 28, 2010)

Mud Minnow said:


> Im a Chevy man myself, but that is one sweet ride!!



I used to be a Chevy guy too.

BUT, anybody who's still a Chevy man, especially within the past 4-5 years, hasn't driven a Ford.

There's just no comparison.


----------



## deerkiller423 (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. 
yep im still lookin for a toolbox i dont know if i want black or chrome, and yeah i do need a GON sticker i had one for my other truck but ur right gotta have one.


----------



## 24point (Jun 28, 2010)

deerkiller423 said:


> Thanks for the comments.
> yep im still lookin for a toolbox i dont know if i want black or chrome, and yeah i do need a GON sticker i had one for my other truck but ur right gotta have one.



Get the black diamond plate. That would look better than the chrome


----------



## deerkiller423 (Jun 29, 2010)

thats what i was probably gonna get, now i just gotta find one for a good price


----------



## PChunter (Jun 29, 2010)

good looking truck


----------



## scteenhunter13 (Jun 29, 2010)

chevy guy here too,
but thats a good looking truck! like the lift

off topic but where can i get a GON decal?


----------



## Redbow (Jun 29, 2010)

Thats a great looking beast ...Now go git'er muddy....


----------



## sea trout (Jul 5, 2010)

i agree with above....that thing will look even better coverd in mud


----------



## TyT (Aug 11, 2010)

put some black rims on there instead of those chrome! would look SWEET!!!!!

Ty


----------



## Rays123 (Aug 11, 2010)

deerkiller423 said:


> thats what i was probably gonna get, now i just gotta find one for a good price



I had a black on my f350 and if you use your truck for any working that black toolbox will be looking pretty ugly and scratched up quick, however if your not there the best looking ones. Tractor supply usually has the best prices on them. by the way good lookin truck


----------



## MD746 (Aug 11, 2010)

I remember those days, good looking truck to cruise around town and pretty girl on your side. Years later the truck is sold for a family friendly truck and your stuck with the pretty girl, god I miss my truck. Enjoy you have a fine ride.


----------



## jeepster1407 (Aug 17, 2010)

I like it but im also a fan of black rims!


----------



## GA GAME GETTER (Aug 17, 2010)

Black rims are the new bling


----------



## Mark Brooks (Aug 17, 2010)

Great looking truck.  
Black tool box I have, gets so hot in the summer that it is tough to touch to close!!  I would rethink that and stay with standard metal!!

Hope that pretty girl there with you, always gets her door opened and a boost up from you!!  No lady should have to climb up on her own!!!

MB


----------



## Troy Butler (Aug 17, 2010)

sweet


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Aug 17, 2010)

Man you must be doing something right! Pretty young lady and a sweet 4x4 to ride her around in!


----------



## deerkiller423 (Aug 17, 2010)

thanks for all the comments guys. yeah i help her up their only cuz she thinks her jeans is gonna rip.lol. but im gonna get the chrome toolbox and when it comes to wheels and tires deff. gettin the mud grapplers but what kind of rims yall think i should get, give me some ideas. oohhhh yea yall know where i could get a few GON stickers for the truck i only had one and i put it on daddys truck.


----------



## harley-rider77 (Aug 17, 2010)

Nice truck. I need GON stickers too.


----------



## Furious (Aug 17, 2010)

Very nice.......and the truck aint bad either.


----------



## allen1932 (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh now I see the truck


----------



## Fat Ed (Aug 22, 2010)

*truck*

looks awsome


----------



## COYOTE X (Aug 29, 2010)

Your a good son taking care of Daddy first! Great looking truck. COYOTE X


----------



## v1vrv2 (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice looking truck. Looks like your girl likes trucks. Make sure you keep her and take good care of her (the girl). My wife of 22 years still lets me have the truck I want.

I need a GON sticker for my truck. I have seen three or four people on this thread ask about stickers but no one has replied on how to get one. Does anyone know?


----------



## deerkiller423 (Sep 2, 2010)

i sent a letter to GON and asked for a few stickers and they sent me 3 GON stickers for free, ill post the address. on thenext thread.


----------



## deerkiller423 (Sep 2, 2010)

The GON stickers are free.
Send a Stamed, self-addressed envelope to
GON 
4331 Seven Islands Rd.
Madison, GA 30650
and your stickers will be in return mail.
Thanks


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 2, 2010)

Sweet ride, Congrats!


----------



## harley-rider77 (Sep 3, 2010)

*GON Stickers*



v1vrv2 said:


> Nice looking truck. Looks like your girl likes trucks. Make sure you keep her and take good care of her (the girl). My wife of 22 years still lets me have the truck I want.
> 
> I need a GON sticker for my truck. I have seen three or four people on this thread ask about stickers but no one has replied on how to get one. Does anyone know?



I called their toll-free number and received mine in the mail in 2 days (800) 438-4663


----------



## mountainboy33 (Sep 13, 2010)

Great looking truck man. Check out the Eagle Alloy 079 Series wheels in the Super Black finish. Pretty good blend of Black and Chrome. Or you could always go with the Mickey Thompson Classic Locks with a Black bead-lock. Also Ballistic Wheels makes one called the Jester with Red Accents i'll attatch a link so you can check them out. Great Looking truck though, I love that body style.http://www.wheelspecialists.com/wheel/detail/395/1/ballistic-814-jester-black-matte


----------



## ADAM5265 (Sep 14, 2010)

Sweet ride.   I am gonna call now for my GON sticker


----------



## ADAM5265 (Sep 14, 2010)

I just called and you get the stickers when you renew thw GON magizine. But they are sending me one now instead of having to wait 6 months


----------

